# Grizzly Strikes Again



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Just refuse the shipment from UPS when the inner filter shows up. They will ask "why." Just tell them that it's was shipped in error and send it back. Easy Peasy. Then you don't have to do anything at all. I've done this with Amazon in the past and it makes returns a breeze.

c


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i can see your frustration…Grizzly should step up and make it right…hope the Jet works out-let us know…


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know Grizzly can be hit or miss but I've not personally had problems with either the tools or CS. It's too bad you're ready to give up on them after 11 good experiences then one bad one.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm with Jeff. 11 good experiences would outweight one bad one for me. You can always ask for a supervisor if you aren't satisfied with the CS you're getting.
Not likely you would have been satisfied with that unit anyway. It was built for (20×20=400) compared to your shop at 36×40=1440 sq ft) it was undersized anyway.
Sorry about your bad experience.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

We can always get a bad customer service rep, or a good one having a bad day. If you had 11 good experiences from Grizzly why not chalk up the one bad experience to being a fluke and try a different Grizzly product?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Many times these problems are shipping problems, Shipping seems to be the equivalent of throwing your equipment that you order into the twirling drum of a concrete truck.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Many times these problems are shipping problems

Jim - really?
Would shipping cause all bolts and nuts to come off leaving the parts completely unattached?

I agree that every company have their ups and downs and can have faulty units, which this is what it seems to be, and while shipping damage can occur, this one doesn't seem to fit the bill.

It's ok - even Grizzly can have duds…happens


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Well hate to hear that for anyone, I've had good luck with their Grizzly G0555LX bandsaw, upper wheel bearing on the inside went out, they sent out 4 bearings (2-sealed & 2-shielded) just for good measure and free of course. As stated above guess it's a hit or miss thing at times.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes it don't seem to pay to get out of bed. I hear these sorts of problems a lot and I don't blame you for being angry. I hope that you get it resolved. I'm looking at some Grizzly stuff myself. I just don't know.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

UPS is notorious for their rough handling of heavy packages. I have been in positions that required me to ship packages big and small via UPS/Fedex/USPS. *In a word, they all suck*.

I have been dumbstruck by how badly mangled a carefully packaged piece of equipment, that I personally packed and strapped, can look by the time it arrives three short days later. Years ago when I had my own marine electronics business (GPS, VHS Radio's, Fish Finder's, etc) I shipped an "indestructible" 8' long fiberglass antenna packaged in a heavy duty, very stout tube to a customer. They received it in three pieces that DHL was kind enough to tape into a nice manageable bundle. The replacement antenna I sent via UPS arrived folded in half. So much for "indestructible".

It absolutely would not surprise me to receive something with what looks like a "5PM assembly" that was shipped via UPS. Bolts vibrate loose in transit and once free of it's constraints the guts of a machine are free to dance all over the place, causing damage.

The only advice I have about shipping is, pack well and never ever ship anything you give two whits about without insurance.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Something I don't understand. You are mad at Grizzly because they want to make your issue right, but it will take time for shipping even though you knew when you got into the deal you were working with a mail order company? If you wanted the right here, and right now experience with customer service why did you bother with a mail order / online retailer instead of hauling your tail over to a local vendor?

I don't see how this is all Grizzly's fault. Sure their quality control fell on the sword as it were. But the total lack of QC you experienced is the exception rather than the rule. From what you stated "So I called Grizzly and asked for a replacement. Once they receive the filter and inspect it, then a new one will be sent out. Means a two to three week wait which I am not willing to do." So your unwillingness to work through the process is totally unreasonable. It's not like they are telling you to take a hike, or taking a month or so to get back to you when you try to contact them (the current experience I am having with Sealy, the mattress people…). They have offered to receive the item, inspect it to make sure it isn't user error or worse, attempted fraud which almost ALL retailers deal with constantly, and get a replacement back to you…

Read my prior posts, I have no qualms slamming a manufacturer or retailer when they deserve it, but I honestly think you are off base with this. This is one of the risks of buying remotely. If you don't want to take that risk and deal with turn around times, then get over to your local shop and spend your money there…


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Now that I have been fussed at for bringing a poor customer service problem to light, let me explain on thing. This isn't the first dance I have had with Grizzly. Most of not all of the CS reps seem detached and above the question. When I purchased a 12" jointer last year, my questions/concerns seemed to be of little concern to them and I all but had to deliver it there by myself to prove a point. What should have been two or three or four lengthy calls to tech service stretched into 10 days of back and forth calls. Always it was for me to try something else or wait until they called me back. Enough was enough and after finding a CS supervisor who was willing to iron things out I finally got resolution.

BTW This isn't something that happened because something vibrated loose during transit.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

If it was me i would order another one so it gets shipped out right away and then just return the damage one for a full credit. When you do all of this call in the order and explain what you are doing so you don't get charged for shipping on the new one.

11 good experiences would outweigh the 1 bad for me. It still sucks to go through it though.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i can understand your frustration when you spend alot of money you expect decent equipment in return.i'd be ticked off also with a two to three week turn around!!!

by the way i bought the jet back in the summer and it has worked great for me.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just had a run-in with Grizzly and an 8 inch Jointer. The motor mounts were bent showing signs it was dropped. First time a called the guy was nice but blew me off completely. I found out this by calling a week later asking where my motor brackets are. The 2nd rep said there was no activity report and nothing was done. He would send them out today. I asked if they could overnight them being I have been waiting 9 days since it was first delivered. The said NO, this kind of stuff that drives me crazy and they all seem to do it. They want your money, but quality control is becoming a joke. I have been thinking of buying a 5 hp table saw from them but I'm pretty much done with Grizzly… Sorry to hear your problems…


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your issues with Grizzly.

The last time I purchased a tool from them was 1993. I have only purchased parts since (bandsaw and jointer).

It is my opinion that large mail order tools are always a gamble because of the shipping (and I agree with you that your issue was not due to shipping). I am fortunate to have a good manufactures dealer very close by and can even get the major brands at his cost (because he is a good friend). I pick up direct from him (or he puts it in his pick up and brings them to me).

As for me, I will probably never buy a tool from Grizzly again. I have to admit though, that I really enjoy looking at there huge catalog, mostly when I am pondering great thoughts in the water closet.

Glad to hear that you got resolution with them.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally agree it is aggravating when you buy something, either online or local bricks and mortar, and it isn't right. Happens a lot, but it is the exception; that is why it stands out and is irritating when it does happen.

But, folks aren't happy with Grizzly customer service. Why do people buy from them, instead of other options? Many woodworkers aren't close to an equipment dealer, so they need to mail order - certainly. But, many order from Grizzly because they are inexpensive; they offer a generally quality product for less money than competitors. Then people are surprised when they don't do back flips to immediately correct a problem? Remember the three legs of the quality stool; you can have it fast, you can have quality, and you can have it cheap, but when one leg gets shorter, one of the other legs gets shorter, too. You want it cheap, you might get quality, but you ain't going to get it fast.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

BUMMMER… I'm sorry that happened… I think i will stick with Delta or Jet.. I do have a Jet air filter and love it… Thanks for posting.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## tme4tls (Mar 21, 2011)

UPDATE - I did receive a full refund for both the air filter and washable inner filter this week and a refund for the shipping as well. I appreciate the refunds.

The Jet works very well!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The problem here is, everyone is looking for the biggest bang for the buck. I blame me, you and everyone else who buys online or frombig discount retailers. We killed our power tool munufacturing driving them to foreign shores to be competitive, along with all of the government regulations governing manufacturing in this country and unions for the high price of labor to manufacture here in the USA. Get over it or deal with it.

I wanted a new Table saw and could not find a Made in USA at a price I could afford. All of them are made overseas in part or parcel, even Delta is made off shore and assembled here.

So what's the answer, buy from a local dealer who services even if you pay a little more and if there is something wrong with the equipment you can do a face to face. Atleast you don't have to worry about concealed shipping damages. That has to be worth something.

Maybe in time the manufactures of tools will get the message if people get out of the throw away mindset and ordering online and go back to local dealers.

Sorry for your troubles as I would be upset also.


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

Pjones46 - I completely agree, except many of the local dealers aren't any better. There are exceptions, but many of them feel that they have to bring their prices down so low to compete with the online people, that they cannot provide those extra's and take those hits. There are some exceptions, but they are usually mid-sized. My favorite place to shop is REI which will take back almost anything you buy at any time for any reason. Yes you read that correctly. Sure, I pay a bit more, but if they sell it, they get my dollar. Costco has basically the same policy, except for some tech items like TVs and computers.

Back on point: for those that have a working model, how does it compare to the jet or rikon?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pjones46, I agree with you but that said we still end up with the same product at times. I asked Rockler if they could do better on price's for Deltas biggest drill press, the 18 inch & a 18/36 DeltaX Drum Sander. I could but them direct from Delta, no tax and free shipping at the time. Rockler wanted an extra $603.00 combined for the 2 tools out the door. Now profit is one thing, but I thought this was a little high. The Manager actually got mad at me and replied you kids and the internet is getting annoying. I had to laugh, as I told him I did not create this market sir. I spend a lot of money on tools and woodworking and that day Rockler lost most of my future business. I now go to Austin's Hardwoods or Woodcraft as they both treat me with respect and try to deal as much they can. Then there is the internet we all know that story..

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken,

+100

Good job!


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

lets not always assume the damage was caused to a product in shipping it in this country, all these imported products had a long journey and were handled by many different people and pieces of equipment before getting to the distributer or your local dealer. also take into consideration the the chinese worker who damages a product is not going to point this out to anyone if it means trouble for him(and im sure it does) none of this excuses the indifferent attitude often encountered when dealing with local dealers or distributers,dont you kind of wonder how much grief the distributer gives to local dealers. maybe they often carry two or three brands so that when you stop buying one brand they can sell you another! we seem to have evolved into a take it or leave it mercantile system,with three quarters of everything is made to be thrown away. when was the last time the tv repairman came to your house(im not excusing ups,fed ex or the other shipping companies as they are at least as guilty as anyone).


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

we seem to have evolved into a take it or leave it mercantile system,with three quarters of everything is made to be thrown away.*

Bingo!


----------



## tmelch (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a GO490X 8" jointer from Grizzly about 4 months ago. Here's my scorecard on the whole experience (10 being the best) with some comments:

*Ordering: 9* Over the phone, very easy.

*Shipping: 1* I picked up at the UPS Freight terminal. It was dropped in shipping. Sheared and bent cast pieces and bolts.

*Customer service after the sale: 9* Grizzly offered to send replacement parts. But after I sent photos of the damage, they decided to replace it. That's when the fun started. The reason I picked it up at the terminal was because the 18 wheeler couldn't back up my driveway. I have a work van, so that was an easy decision. While unloading is a big job for one person (it can be done, see below), loading it back up in my van was NOT on my things to do list! So I requested a smaller truck with a lift gate that could get up my driveway. Grizzly obliged and a few days later a UPS driver called me saying he was near my house, but couldn't get into my subdivision because he was driving an 18 wheeler (let alone up my driveway I told him). So I called Grizzly to again get clarification on the truck. Next day they told me a smaller UPS truck was not available and I was responsible to get it back to the terminal. It's at this point I had to reconcile myself with the fact that I was saving about $1,500-$2,000 over a comparable "name brand" jointer. So I took the challenge and figured a way to winch the boxes back into my truck with ramps. That was fun, and I didn't injure myself.  Hauled them back to the terminal, and picked up the replacement at the same time (Grizzly rep suggested this, which I really appreciated). No damage, as a matter of fact, Grizzly built a custom shipping crate for me, which the rep said they would try to do. They could have drop shipped it from a helicopter and it wouldn't have been damaged.  Remembering this now, I just upped my rating to a 9.

*Instructions: 5* I've come to learn you aren't a woodworker unless you can put up with poor assembly instructions.

*Assembly: 7* Unloaded using a strap winch and ramps. Lifted it up on the stand with winch as well. Everything went together well. Some reviews indicate problems lining up the pulleys, but I got it on I think the 3rd try.

*Fit and finish: 8* Switch tower could be more rigid. Fence has about a 2 thousandths vertical cup in it, but is imperceptible when you put a square to the wood after squaring. I may call them on this?? Maybe not. Beds are dead flat within a couple thousandths. Were not coplaner from the factory, but only took an hour or so do it. Adjustments were easy since beds are parallelogram. Fence adjustments a bit finicky, but hey, how often do you move the fence once it's set up.

*Product performance: 9* After aligning the tables, this thing is the BOMB! Love the spiral head. Very little vibration, nickel stays on edge, some vibration as it comes to a stop, but I'm done anyway. Was squaring up some 8/4 ash last night, did a great job! You need at least a 400 CFM dust collector close by to keep it clear, if you forget to open the blast gate even for a couple passes it clogs up.

*Price: 10* Like I said, saved $1,500-$2,000 over a comparable "name brand" jointer.

*Would I buy again from Grizzly: 10*

As far as this thread is concerned, it should be called *UPS Freight strikes again*, not *Grizzly strikes again.*


----------



## Douger (Jan 17, 2011)

FWIW: I have purchased exactly one Grizzly tool-a G0555LX Deluxe 14" Band Saw. I chose to have it shipped to my house, and I elected not to pay the extra money for a truck with a lift gate. I figured my son and I could muscle the box into the garage.

A day or two before scheduled delivery, I got a call from the freight company (SAIA), just to verify the delivery date and to make sure their driver would have the right phone number in case he needed to call me.

The day of delivery, the driver called when he was about 15 minutes out, asked if there would be any problem maneuvering an 18-wheeler in my neighborhood (there wasn't), and verified my location. 15 minutes later, he pulled up at the end of my driveway.

There were two boxes, one about 50 pounds, the other about 200 pounds. My son and I carefully lowered the larger box to the ground, and the driver pointed out that the carton had come open and been re-taped. He said something to the effect that it was in that condition when he received it, and that sometimes the heavy stuff gets knocked around pretty good by the warehouse crew.

I believe that I could have refused shipment at that point, loaded it back on the truck, and called Grizzly for a replacement, but the damage didn't look too great, so I took a look inside. I didn't see anything that looked unusual or broken, so I signed off on it and we hauled it up the driveway.

When I began setting it up the next day, I discovered that one small bag of parts was missing (screws and such), having to do with the mounting of the fence. As soon as I discovered this I called Grizzly customer service and explained the situation. They immediately sent out the replacement parts. A couple of days later I received them, and two of the cap screws were the wrong size-but by this time I was too impatient to trouble with it, so I just went to the hardware store and picked up what I needed. Grizzly's customer service person was very pleasant, very eager to help, but somewhere along the line, someone either punched in the wrong number or grabbed the wrong bag from a bin. Hey, it happens. I wasn't too bent out of shape about it.

The band saw set-up went perfectly, and the saw has worked flawlessly ever since. (The set-up and adjustments were not difficult.) I ordered a Wood Slicer resawing blade, and it cuts like butter.

Would I buy Grizzly again, based on my initial experience? Sure, in a heartbeat.

-Doug in Kansas


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Grizzly is, at least, trying to do a better job.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Glad to hear that you were able to resolve your issue and get a full refund on your Grizzly purchase. I also hope you like your Jet air cleaner. I've placed three orders with Grizzly. Frankly, the only things that arrived completely undamaged were the t-shirts. I'm not kidding. I ordered a table saw, dust collector, air cleaner and router table extension for my table saw. Luckily while the table saw container was very damaged, the saw was not. I sent the router table extension back.

The dust collector needed parts. Grizzly sent the parts. The parts arrived damaged and without the Grizzly emblems and stickers. It would have been okay if I were purchasing from a "scratch and dent sale" but not new. Now they're sending out replacement parts to replace the damaged replacement parts. Customer service told me that the first set of replacement parts were supposed to be inspected by a supervisor prior to shipping but were not. I was assured that the second set of replacement parts will be inspected.

The air cleaner arrived damaged. I got a replacement from Grizzly that they packed in a special crate mounted to the center of a pallet. This replacement air cleaner arrived in very nice condition and it works.

Despite dealing with these issues for six months, I decided to give Grizzly another try, mostly because their customer service is exceptional. So, I ordered a set of 30 Shop Fox clamps, a DeWalt planer stand, and a G0490X jointer. The clamps arrived at my garage door when I was gone. I arrived home to find the boxes mangled. The clamps appeared to have fallen out during shipping and were stuffed back in and re-taped. The planer stand box had damage.

A few days later the G0490X arrived by UPS Freight. Both cartons were damaged. The carton containing the stand had numerous gashes, gouges and punctures. The crate containing the jointer bed and motor had been punctured, probably by a forklift. I refused delivery.

On the plus side, Grizzly is replacing the damaged clamps. I told Grizzly to put a hold on sending the jointer until i decide what to do about it. I am torn at this point. I have considered purchasing a Jet.

I guess the thing that really irks me is this: when I look at videos of Grizzly's showroom, the tools look amazing. When I look at Grizzly's comparison videos or how-to videos, the machines look great. Then when I get the machine, it looks terrible. So what irks me is that I think I'm ordering one of these amazing and affordable machines from Grizzly, but I receive a tent sale special at full price. And frankly, I would rather not get the tent sale special.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*EVERYONE… !!

Go here and BLOCK this robot!

https://www.lumberjocks.com/woodworkllpl
*


----------

